# milwaukee knockout set



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

The other day a supply house salesman brought out the Milwaukee rep to demo the new knockout set. Wow the thing is amazing. It has laser etched red cross hairs, a quick connect so you can screw the punch on without the tool. They put a lot of thought into this tool. It's quick, 30 seconds to punch a 4" hole Had the salesman send my boss a quote and he ordered the next day for me. $1900.00 http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2676-23

Best of all no oil, my greenlee has started to leek


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah I'm waiting for this bad boy to come out in Australia. Nice to see it has the threaded adaptors to the rest of us can use proper metric dies in it


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

Ordering couple of these ASAP, tired of the greenlee sets leaking all over


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Do you know if you have to buy the whole kit? I have plenty of batteries, would prefer to just buy the skin and the 7/16" & 3/4" draw studs. Might have to phone the rep tomorrow.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

U can buy just the tool with no punches but it's like $1350.00 with all punches up to 4" is $1900.00 so well worth it for the whole kit


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

up to 4" is pretty impressive for a cordless tool.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I have never seen a greenlee leak.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

We use Izumi hydraulic punches & they are excellent. Just a pain in the arse lugging the whole kit around with you, although I can see the advantages of using the small separate punch head inside crowded panels.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

nolabama said:


> I have never seen a greenlee leak.


 We have this problem regularly and just send them to get fixed. We use the f out of them and have probably 15 KO sets. I know to some shops that's not a lot but is to us


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

For about $600 less you could have bought this.

http://www.toolup.com/greenlee_ls50...HL6wsW82B19ASlCKpnDuvtESK5V5avsYFcaApaX8P8HAQ


----------



## longfeather (May 11, 2014)

sparky970 said:


> For about $600 less you could have bought this.
> 
> http://www.toolup.com/greenlee_ls50...HL6wsW82B19ASlCKpnDuvtESK5V5avsYFcaApaX8P8HAQ



Did you miss the part where it come with a set of dies thru 4"?


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

nolabama said:


> I have never seen a greenlee leak.


We have at least 10 or more sets and some are very old and leak a lot. Mine is about 8 years old and is just starting to leak


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

The Milwaukee rep also told me that the tool does not use a whole lot of power that's why Milwaukee is only supplying 3.0 battery's with it. My boss said they will probably get at least 6 more sets for other trucks


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> For about $600 less you could have bought this.
> 
> http://www.toolup.com/greenlee_ls50l11a_battery-powered-knockout-punch-driver-tool-kit.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=paid_search&utm_campaign=paid_search_google_pla&scid=scplp1091103&gclid=Cj0KEQjwrqieBRCln82Rgufz7I0BEiQAPNjAI14p7hx8THL6wsW82B19ASlCKpnDuvtESK5V5avsYFcaApaX8P8HAQ


That comes with zero punches, that's the tool only with the draw studs.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Sparky208 said:


> We have at least 10 or more sets and some are very old and leak a lot. Mine is about 8 years old and is just starting to leak


I bought one of these years ago as a throw away and eventually phased out my Greenlee set and use this exclusively.
http://t.harborfreight.com/hydraulic-punch-driver-kit-96718.html
It's really about the case. I keep my 2-1/2" to 4" separate


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

^^^

I bought that set a few years ago and it's been awesome. I actually have the Greenlee set at the shop waiting to be rebuilt cause it leaked so bad. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I use the harbor puller also. I use the greenlee punch and dies with it tho.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

Does the box hold up to the 4" dies as well or do they come with their separate container?


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

yamatitan said:


> Does the box hold up to the 4" dies as well or do they come with their separate container?


 The kit only holds up to 2" and a separate box will hold from 2 1/2 to 4"


----------

